# How long does the flirting last?



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

So my guy Nico refused to build a bubblenest in the spawning tank, so I went ahead and put the female in there in her own little container. After about 12 hours I just let her go (still no bubblenest) in the breeding tank. They have been flirting for about 45 minutes, and he has started nests in about 4 different areas of the tank. About how long does this phase of spawning last? This is my first time and while I've read a ton about it actually doing it is a very different experience :-D


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

It varies depending on the pair - how ready. Some may spawn within the hour, others may take up to 3 days. In a fully planted ice box, mine spawned after a week - the longest I have ever experienced.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow! I sure hope that I don't have to wait a week! I don't think I'm that patient!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol..... patience is one key to a successful spawn.
As long as the female is not being beaten too badly, just let nature take its course.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

PAUSE!!!!!

i am about to remove the last two posts but i need to clarify something her i take personally.... ANY one who has a disability is not an embarrassment....EVER.... if they are it is due to lack of understanding.... be patient this young one seems to speak from the heart and not the head .. while this is not always appreciated by all there is nothing wrong with that.... Nico is in fact a boys name and Nichole is the feminine of that name this is a simple miss understanding.. and either way the name is wonderful and reflective of the person who is keeping the fish not the opinion of others ...


----------



## BlackGoldfish (Feb 27, 2011)

I am very sorry for embarassing everyone well I have some characters named Nico, all girls & I saw that there are girls that have that name. The closest boys names that are close to the girl's name "Nico" is: Neckow, Nikoa, Neekow, Neackeau, Niecow, Niekoe, Naecoe, any name with that same pernunciation that end with a, e, u &/or w, "Niko" is a dual gender you can call your betta that name. well if I give my fish(wich isn't a betta) Feidmi(Feed me) a girlfriend, I Will call her Nico.


----------



## BlackGoldfish (Feb 27, 2011)

& also Nicolas & Nicoli


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

BlackGoldfish said:


> "Niko" is a dual gender you can call your betta that name


Um, I can call my betta whatever I please. Why should you care if I named him Sally?! My betta,, my choice.  And the reason I spell it Nico, is because his full name is Nicodemus. 


ANYWAYS


There are eggs this morning, the female is in some treated water and both are doing wonderful. Aside from one small chunk of fin she looks 100% the same. It was a very peaceful spawn. 

Off topic, but I just have to brag a little 

This is Nico when we brought him home:



And this is him yesterday in the spawning tank



Its amazing what good care does!


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow! What a color difference in Nico! Very handsome. :-D


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

small fry said:


> Wow! What a color difference in Nico! Very handsome. :-D


Thanks!  I still can't believe it! I didn't notice until I was looking through my FB pictures from about a month ago and went "Wow!" lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a difference good care makes. He's beautiful!!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> What a difference good care makes. He's beautiful!!


Thank you  It has to be their diet. After I switched all my fishies to a homemade food that OFL recommended, plus added mosquito larvae as well as home raised gut loaded fry and other live foods they have never looked or acted better!


----------



## BlackGoldfish (Feb 27, 2011)

Nicodemus That is what I call a boys' name! Your male betta can keep the name Nicodemus:thankyou: If you have an unamed female betta, name 1 of them Zanny. I really recommend the name Zanny on 1 of your female buddies! Do ye think the girls' name: Zanny sound nice?


----------

